# De lugar nenhum



## csaalal

El texto que estoy traduciendo habla sobre medios de comunicación y presencia de temas políticos en la media, hablando, entre otras cosas, de que los medios son también parte integrante y fundamental del escenario político que cubren desde en escenario distinto e independiente, el periodístico.

La frase en la que está la expresión es la siguiente:

"E a posição distinta que a mídia ocupa no jogo político está relacionada ao fato de que suas denúncias são feitas “de lugar nenhum” e, ao mesmo tempo, a partir de uma concepção da política que se supõe razoável e sensata.


----------



## vf2000

Entendo com essa frase que as denúncias serão feitas por pessoas neutras, objetivas, sem vinculação com partidos políticos de esquerda nem de direita, ou seja, que elas serão razoáveis e sensatas e não deixarão que a paixão influencie a opinião (como se isso fosse possível)


----------



## Clariana

Me parece que "de lugar nenhum" significa en este contexto que las denuncias parten de fuentes desconocidas, que no se sabe de donde. No estoy muy segura si puede ser esto. Mejor que esperes otras aportaciones.


----------



## csaalal

Al final la traducción que he adoptado es que son denuncias sin bases sólidas.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

csaalal said:


> Al final la traducción que he adoptado es que son denuncias sin bases sólidas.


Cuidado, no creo que esa sea la idea del texto. No solamente estarías afirmando que la prensa es irresponsable como deturpando la traducción. El sentido más probable es el que ha puesto vf2000.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Concordo con a Vanda. Melhor sería traduzir "_como en el anonimato_" o incluso "_desde ningún sitio concreto_". Em português há um advérbio de lugar que significa 'en lugar algúm', *nenhures* paralelo ao galego _nengures/ningures _que poderia ter usado o redactor do texto.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

XiaoRoel said:


> Concordo con a Vanda. Melhor sería traduzir "_como en el anonimato_" o incluso "_desde ningún sitio concreto_". Em português há um advérbio de lugar que significa 'en lugar algúm', *nenhures* paralelo ao galego _nengures/ningures _que poderia ter usado o redactor do texto.


*VANDA*???? Qualé, Xiao, está me estranhando???


----------



## XiaoRoel

> *allures - nenhures* (português)
> *algures - ningures/nengures* (galego)


Os significados destes _adverbios de lugar_ son antónimos _*'nalgum lugar' - 'em lugar algum'*_, respectivamente.


----------



## Carfer

Não sei, Xiao. As fontes das denúncias não são exactamente anónimas, antes pelo contrário, são os midia, bem conhecidos. Beneficiam é duma aura de neutralidade.

Também não sei se será benéfica uma tradução demasiado agarrada à literalidade da expressão original, que, de si, já não é muito clara. Concordo que o que a frase quer dizer é que as denúncias provêm duma fonte neutra, não alinhada com partidos políticos ou grupos de interesses, descomprometida, e que ganha ainda maior credibilidade por se lhe atribuir uma concepção política razoável e sensata (os midia não são nada disso, mas isso é outra conversa). _'De lugar nenhum_' é, contudo, uma forma bastante críptica de referir a origem das denúncias. Bem sei que talvez seja levar a liberdade do tradutor um pouco longe de mais, mas, em nome da clareza, eu usaria simplesmente o equivalente espanhol de 'ao facto de as suas denúncias terem uma origem não alinhada' ou coisa semelhante.

'_Nenhures_' é palavra de uso bastante raro no português actual, ainda mais raro do que '_algures',_ que ainda se ouve às vezes_._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego ainda têm vida na oralidade estes dois advérbios tão úteis para abreviar o período lingüístico.


----------



## csaalal

Por fin conseguí contactar con los autores de los textos, y tenéis toda la razón del mundo. Su contestación es que "A IDEIA É QUE AS DENÚNCIAS SERIAM FEITAS DE UMA PERSPECTIVA NÃO POSICIONADA, NÃO SITUADA, NEUTRA." Tengo que pensar un poco como lo voy a colocar en español, puede que "las denuncias son realizadas desde una perspectiva neutra". Aunque necesito madurarlo un poco más.

Gracias de nuevo porque lo que yo estaba entendiendo, e incluso algunos hablantes nativos de portugués, era que las denuncias eran realizadas sin una base sólida.

En cualquier caso, y para terminar el tema por mi parte, en el artículo se pretende mostrar mediante un analisis de los contenidos políticos aparecidos en determinados medios de comunicación, como estos tienen un papel fundamental en la visibilidad que tienen los distintos actores involucrados en la actividad política, en otras palabras y simplificando mucho, mostrar su calidad de participante en la escena política con posicionamientos concretos.

De nuevo gracias a todos, puesto que os debo la resolución de mi equívoco.

Beijos e abraços


----------



## vf2000

csaalal said:


> Por fin conseguí contactar con los autores de los textos, y tenéis toda la razón del mundo. Su contestación es que "A IDEIA É QUE AS DENÚNCIAS SERIAM FEITAS DE UMA PERSPECTIVA NÃO POSICIONADA, NÃO SITUADA, NEUTRA   ."


 YES! Ponto pra mim, yupie!!!!
Nada como ir diretamente à fonte, não?

Sobre os _ nenhures_ e _algures_, não posso deixar de comentar: vocês foram buscar no fundo do baú, hein?
AXÉ


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Sobre os _nenhures_ e _algures_, não posso deixar de comentar: vocês foram buscar no fundo do baú, hein?


 
Não exactamente, vf, mas quase. Há no entanto, como disse, alguma distância entre '_algures_' e '_nenhures_'. A primeira ainda aparece por vezes. Há até uma história, verdadeira, dum jornalista português que durante a Guerra do Golfo terminava sempre as suas reportagens com _'F....., algures no deserto'. _A parte curiosa da história - e aquela que não sei se é verdadeira mas que passa por tal - é que nós julgavamos que ele não podia revelar a sua localização por imposição da censura militar, mas, ao que se diz, na realidade o rapaz nunca abandonou os bares de Riad ou de lá onde é que ele esteve.


----------



## Vanda

Ô vf, algures não é assim tão do fundo do baú, digamos assim, a gente o vê ou usa menos. (Não o meu caso, vivo lançando algures por aí).


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> Ô vf, algures não é assim tão do fundo do baú, digamos assim, a gente o vê ou usa menos. (Não o meu caso, vivo lançando algures por aí).



E tem também *alhures*, que faz um razoável sucesso em textos acadêmicos da área das ciências humanas no Brasil (bom...no Brasil e quiçá também alhures...).


----------



## Mangato

Aunque sea un poco tarde, yo lo interpreto desde el punto de vista de VF,* fuentes independientes*, no condicionadas por posicionamientos ideológicos.


----------



## okporip

Mangato said:


> Aunque sea un poco tarde, yo lo interpreto desde el punto de vista de VF,* fuentes independientes*, no condicionadas por posicionamientos ideológicos.



Exactamente. Y, como también escribió vf, la idea es medio tonta - aún más en los días actuales, en que los grandes medios brasileños vienen haciendo de partido opositor al gobierno.


----------

